# Key Post: Warning:Thinking of installing Eircom Phonewatch?



## sueellen (18 Sep 2002)

First a warning about their wirefree system: I’ve had one for 5 years and it’s been nothing but trouble. The batteries in the sensors are constantly running out. In the beginning they blamed this on a batch of faulty batteries that they were supplied with. They wouldn’t replace all the batteries as a precaution, they wanted to wait until each individual battery to run out, which meant me taking a day off work every time it happened. It also means that all the batteries are now at varying levels of power and one of them pops its clogs every 4 months or so

Next a warning about their maintenance contract. I rang them last week to get a technician to replace  yet another dead battery, when I was told that my contract only entitled me to one call-out per six month period, and that since I had had a battery replaced four months before, I would either have to wait another 2 months or pay a EUR80 fee for the call out (as well as a charge for a new battery which they charge me for every time). When I pointed out that if it their system was up to scratch I shouldn’t need to have technicians call out so often, I was told that I was “only” paying for a basic monitoring and maintenance service, and that if I didn’t wanted better service I should switch up to the more expensive option.

Thirdly a warning about their monitoring service. My alarm went off a few weeks ago, at 4.30 on a friday. Because of the time, it happened that the three keyholders, plus myself were driving home from work. Phonewatch did manage to get an answer in my mother’s house, but it was only my younger brother who isn’t named as a keyholder. Despite the fact that he wasn’t a keyholder, they considered their duty to be done and didn’t even follow up with another call. Both myself and my mother arrived home 5 minutes after the alarm went off, so a follow up call could have sorted things out quite easily. As it was I spent half an hour on the phone to phonewatch trying to get someone to answer the phone. Nobody on the helpline or the monitoring centre was answering the phone. I understood when I signed up that the Guards would be sent out in the event of an alarm activation, but there was no sign of them

Fourthly a warning about their options. After the above incident I realised I was wasting my money on their monitoring service. I sourced an autodialer on the internet for $200 that will ring up to 9 numbers if the alarm goes off, so I rang phonewatch to get a quote for a maintenance only contract. I was told that they have no maintenance only contract, that if I wanted my alarm maintained I would have to pay for monitoring too (they admitted that the majority of the EUR211 I pay goes towards monitoring) and when I rang ADT to see if they would take over they maintenance, they told me that Eircom have their wireless system made specially for them so I wouldn’t be able to get anyone else to look after it for me.

I’m paying EUR 211 per year for this “service”, on top of the £700 or so that I paid for the system to begin with. As far as I can see the only way to avoid throwing good money after bad is to save up for a new alarm from a more flexible, customer oriented company, and throw the phonewatch decorations adorning my walls into the bin. And try not too get too angry when I hear them waffling on about “peace of mind” in their ads.

Can anybody recommend a good alarm company?


----------



## Another Person (18 Sep 2002)

*Alarming!*

I have an ADT alarm, and haven't had any problems since it was installed.

Isn't there some rule that states that products should be of merchantable quality, otherwise you can get your money back? - does anyone know if the above would qualify?


----------



## flash (19 Sep 2002)

*ADT as well*

no problems that were not sorted promptly in 3 years


----------



## Intruder (19 Sep 2002)

*Alarm System*

I recently installed an alarm system in my new home.  I rang numerous companies (including phonewatch).  The best value system I found was with a self employed guy who operates under the name "Retec" (John Reid 086-2607149).  He knows his stuff inside out, is a total gent and only uses quality Aritech kit.  You won't find a better guy in Dublin.


----------



## Bubblesq (19 Sep 2002)

*Alarm provider*

I am very happy with alarm installed by Napier Security Systems 01 456 4388. They use Top Security for monitoring the system.
At the time of looking for a system, I had contacted Eircom Phonewatch. I was not impressed by the fact that my quote was scribbled on a piece of paper. I never received a proper quote or specifications, and this really put me off.
I had also been told that wireless alarms are a lot of trouble, so I am glad I made the correct decision.
Napier installed my alarm with minimun disruption, cleanly hiding all the wiring. The fact that I have an attic on top of the rooms where the alarm was being installed might have helped, though.
My preferred option would be to go for a long established alarm company. A one -man business may be cheaper but if he/she decides to stop installing and maintaing alarms, (as did my own electrician who I had originally approached for a quote), you may find it expensive to ask another company to take over the maintenance, etc. Best to check this aspect before deciding?
Regards
Bubbles


----------



## Spiderman (19 Sep 2002)

*Eircom Phonewatch*

In the interests of adding a bit of balance to this discussion:

We are very pleased with our Eircom Phonewatch system. Penny Foolish's experience is not so good, and I am grateful to him/her for pointing out the problems he has encountered, none of which has affected us - yet.

We installed the EP system about 18 months ago. 
The quotation and installation process was positive: got a written quote and that was exactly what we paid, no extras. The guy who installed it did a good job, although he did not seem to be in a hurry.

There has been one attempted break in so far. EP called us and called the Gardai. By the time I got home, the Gardai had been and gone, which was fine because there was nothing else they could do. EP followed up that evening with a call to the house to check that everything was OK.

And, no, I do not work for EP, nor am I related to anyone who works for them.


----------



## Penny Foolish (19 Sep 2002)

***

You lucky devil Bubbles. I had no idea that wireless systems were bad news. That's why I started the thread. If I had only got a wired system, I could switch the maintenance to another company quite easily. Thanks for your good advice, and to all for the recommendations. I've another 3 months left on my contract with EP, so I hope to save enough for a new alarm by then.

Spidey, I too had a positive experience with EP - until things started to go wrong. I suppose that's the test of whether a company is good or not, how they deal with complaints/problems, and EP were abysmal. I also feel I've been trapped into continuing to pay EP to both monitor and maintain the alarm and they know this and are treating me accordingly.

Another problem I forgot to mention was a beep-beep-beep noise that comes from the alarm for a few seconds every day or two (sometimes waking me in the middle of the night). At the last call-out the technician said it was the alarm calling the station and it was supposed to do this despite the fact that it never did it before, but the monitoring dept now tells me it's a dead battery. Which could easily have been fixed by their dingbat technician when he was in the house.

*Sigh*
I think I'll write a letter of complaint, although I doubt it'll get me anywhere.


----------



## Liam D Ferguson (19 Sep 2002)

*Okay then...*

So am I right in thinking that a wired alarm is the one to go for?  Do ADT offer alarms connected to monitoring stations like Eircom Phonewatch?


----------



## Penny Foolish (19 Sep 2002)

*Wired!*

I think most security companies will offer a monitoring service. I can only assume that they're all telephone-based and rely on some form of auto dialer, so I'd prefer to buy an autodialer myself and save the monitoring fee. Or does anybody else have any info on this?

A wired alarm is definitely the one to go for. The only advantage to wireless is that less work needs to be done when installing it. Eircom's doesn't even have an advantage during a power failure, because the control box needs to be wired into the mains, which is probably true for all wireless systems.


----------



## bubbles (19 Sep 2002)

*yes they it is and yes they do*

Yes, I think the wired alarm is the more troublefree option. After all, having problems with your alarm system has to rank as one of the more serious pain in the "popotin" (that's a child's French word for you know what ...- don't want to lower the tone on the board).

Yes, they do.  I think most alarms companies of a certain size can provide such a service, either via their own companies or through a third party.

I also don't see why a company like Top Security - who monitor alarms - cannot provide this service for any make of alarm, as long as the telephone wiring is in place?
regards
Bubbles


----------



## rainyday (19 Sep 2002)

*Re: Phone/Auto-dialling alarm system*

Just a word of warning regarding monitored alarm systems. Most modern houses have an 'access point' for utilities located somewhere around the front door. The phone line & cable TV line are usually accessible here. 

If the bad guys can open this flap & cut your phone line, no alarm system is going to be able to phone back to the monitoring station to log an alarm!


----------



## Intruder (21 Sep 2002)

*Auto - Dailer*

I installed an Aritech auto dailer on my alarm system.  If I remember correctly it cost €150.  It bascially calls four phone numbers in sequence until somebody confirms receipt of the activation message.  It's an upfront cost, but doesn't involve a costly ongoing monitoring fee.  However, as discussed above all new houses have service boxes on the outside, which makes cutting the phone line a doddle and alarm monitoring useless.  For that reason it's important to have an external siern also. (which is not standard with Ericom phonewatch).  It may p your neighbours off, but a least you'll know when your alarm have been activated.


----------



## setanta (23 Sep 2002)

*Cut line*

I have an Airtech system, and was told that if the wire was cut this would cause a fault which woule be detected by the monitoring station and would trigger an alarm?

Is this the case?


----------



## rainyday (23 Sep 2002)

*Re: Cut line*

I can't see how this would be the case. The only way that this could work would be if the system made a 'test call' on a regular basis, but I'd imagine that the cost of this would be prohibitive.

Still, I'm open to correction on this one, if anyone knows better ...


----------



## Will (24 Sep 2002)

*Alarms / Cut Line / ADT*

We were going to install an alarm and had rang EP but I wasn't impressed by either the service rep, nor the steep price.

By chance, ADT came knocking on our door a week later (about 4 months ago), and were offering the install & kit for free, you only pay for the monitoring.  What's the catch - none as far as I can see (and I am EXTREMELY sceptical about these kind of things!).  However, you must enter a contract for 3 years.  I'm not sure if they are still offering this 'freebie', but since we wanted an alarm anyway.....!!

Regarding the cut line situation, I happened to notice on my phone bill, a recurring 01 number which neither I nor my wife recognised (not living in Dublin anymore).  I rang it, and it was some type of modem by the noise at the other end.  I immediately rang ADT a little bit irate as these call charges had not been mentioned to me previously, and I was informed that should the wires be cut, they would know about it.  The charges aren't high as the call is only for a couple of seconds, a couple of cents I think (As I'm with Esat all calls are charged as local, and are done per second- not sure about Eircom). 

I can't remember the frequency of the call though, but for a couple of cents a day, it gives me peace of mind, and I suppose, at the end of the day, that's what it's all about!

Cheers
Will


----------



## rainyday (24 Sep 2002)

*Re: Alarms / Cut Line / ADT*

Hi Will - Esat BT have a call setup cost of 3.81c per call according to their pricing webpage, so I guess you're paying this once a day.

Note that if they are 'monitoring' your line once a day, your alarm could be out of action for 23 hours 59 minutes before they notice. More likely, if the bad guys cut your alarm and then enter your house for 30 minutes, the chances of the monitoring system noticing this before they leave your house are 48-1.


----------



## Will (24 Sep 2002)

*Re: Alarms / Cut Line / ADT*

Hi rainyday,

Esat BT Price - it's works out at under €14 a year which won't break the bank, plus because I live outside of Dublin, it's still cheaper than eircom as I get calls at a local rate.

Cut Line - Yep, appreciate that, but unless anyone can offer a foolproof alternative, I'll live with it!!!  ;-)  Plus a large dog situated inside the house also helps!!

A couple of other points though.  It will reduce my house insurance, although by how much I currently don't know.  I rang my insurance company to let them know I now had a monitored alarm (they don't seem to be overly interested if I had just the "bellbox" alarm), and they told me they couldn't give me a figure until my policy came up for renewal!!

How many people out there actually pay attention when a house alarm starts ringing??!   The unmonitored type that is.

As a number of my neighbours don't have any type of alarm, I think if I was a house robber, I'd pick the un-alarmed house first!


----------



## Another Person (24 Sep 2002)

*Bravery*

Someone that is in the process of robbing your goods might take notice if your alarm starts going off!

I remember seing a TV program where they interviewed an ex-burglar, and he said that it takes a very brave person to stay in a house with the alarm going off.


----------



## A Non (24 Sep 2002)

*re: Monitoring and Bravery*

On the other hand if a burglar sets off and alarm, by the kicking the door or whatever, then sits back and observes for a while. If no one comes to respond to this alarm in an hour or so, which may the case without a monitoring contract, then the house could be seen as easy pickings.


----------



## Penny Foolish (26 Sep 2002)

*Re: Aritech auto dialer*

Intruder, where did you get your auto-dialer? Did you buy it in Ireland? How much was it? It sounds like what I've been looking for.


----------



## rainyday (25 Dec 2002)

*Re: Eircom Phonewatch*

I've been informed that Eircom offer an SMS-based service that gets around the risk of the landline being physically cut - see [broken link removed]for more details - It's pretty pricey though, €1,000 a year approx.


----------



## Eircom survivor (28 Jan 2003)

*Cell phone based autodialing*

It occurs to me that it shouldn't be too difficult to buy a mobile phone, on a "pay as you go" tariff.  This could be plugged into a charger connected to an UPS.  The trick would be interfacing this with the alarm system.  I know Nokia DO build units that have a SIM card and can be interfaced with a PABX system.

I'm sure a clever tech/engineer would be able to do this inexpensively.

Having waited for nearly a year for Eircom to refit a fallen line into my house (and been given off too for not being in on the random day they deigned to show up) I would NEVER recommend them or anything to do with them.  As soon as I have a choice for line provider I will ditch Eircom in favour of a customer focused company - not a marketing department and an asset stripping department.

In fairness when the engineers called to fit the line they did a really neat, professional job - just why did it take so long?


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (29 Jan 2003)

*.*

*just why did it take so long? *

Well I'm sure you already know the answer to this. It took a long time because they were the only company that could do it. Who else would you go to?


----------



## Information (22 Feb 2003)

*eircom PhoneWatch monitoring*

Just to let people know a very important difference between wireless and wired alarm systems. Suppose your alarm activates and it is wired it will ring monitoing for the Gardai. If you have no keyholder available and the Gardai have been and gone it will not ring into monitoring again untill it is unset and rearmed...
While wirefree technology will ring it on each activation and point out to the monitoring operator where it has activated. This will stop an intruder entering a home after watching the Gardai come and go...


----------



## Thanks (22 Feb 2003)

*phonewatch wirefree*

I heard this before I have had a PhoneWatch alarm for over five years without any problems I find their service people very good and polite.


----------



## Penny Foolish (27 Feb 2003)

*No thanks*

Lucky you!

An update:
I had another battery replaced in the system late last November. By January, it had gone again.

Not wanting to have my house unalarmed (again!) for 4 months until I was due another callout, I gathered together all my documentation, worked out how many callouts I've had in 5 years and how many batteries I've had replaced (14).
All I got was the same old answer "If you need more callouts, pay for them"
Needless to say, I haven't renewed my maintenance contract

I paid for my alarm, paid for maintenance for 5 years, paid for monitoring for 5 years. Paid for all those batteries to be replaced (EUR12 for a battery I can buy in the supermarket fro a quarter of the price!), and all for an alarm system that only worked for about half the time I had it.

I feel ripped off and ignored


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2003)

*Re: eircom PhoneWatch monitoring*

*I had another battery replaced in the system late last November. By January, it had gone again.*

There must be some problem if the battery is draining this quickly.


----------



## confussed (7 Mar 2003)

*batteries ?*

I have been enjoying a phonewatch system for over five years. I have only changed batteries once. When I did I only paid €6.00 per battery the same ones can be bought for €12.00 in Peats ( check it out ) . I think you may be receiving some different sort of super batteries at that price. I think you should maybe contact their helpline they may be able to sort you out. I think you may be working for some other alarm company cos thats how much they charge for their batteries.


----------



## Penny Foolish (7 Mar 2003)

*.*

Confussed,

I'm thrilled skinny for you that you've been happily enjoying your alarm for five years with only one battery change. My parents have had the same experience as you - six years with one battery change and I'm thrilled skinny for them too. My sister has gone four years with no batteries needing to be changed, and I'm over the moon for her

The point is, as Clubman pointed out, that there is quite obviously something wrong with my system for the batteries to be failing at such a rate. My beef with eircom is that they won't admit this, or sort it out for me.

If you had read all my posts, you would realise that I have contacted eircom on several occasions about this, and their reply every time, is that they see nothing unusual about this level of failure.

I don't know what makes you think I work for an alarm company, that part of your post was a little confussing (sic), but I assure you I don't. I'm a graphic designer. If I worked for an alarm company I wouldn't be having these problems. Maybe I'll upload a copy of my last service documentation to a website and you'll see that I'm telling the truth about the cost of the batteries.


----------



## Intruder (8 Mar 2003)

*Auto - Dailer*

Hi Penny,

Sorry for not replying sooner / Been on honeymoon.

If your still interested John Reid 086-2607149 installed the auto dailler for me (operates under the name "Retec"). Cost me EUR 150 which included installation.  He knows his stuff inside out, is a total gent and only uses quality Aritech kit. You won't find a better guy in Dublin.


----------



## John (20 Mar 2003)

*Dialler*

Nice one !


----------



## Penny Foolish (29 Nov 2003)

*.*

John Reid, was that last reply you?  

btw, just to update this thread, I finally got eircom phonewatch to admit that the system they installed for me was no good and they offered me a refund. However, they messed me around for a few months after admitting it, and by the time I (or rather my other half) got through to the person dealing with the problem, I had thrown out all the evidence (six bin-bags of old wiring take up a lot of patio!) and because of this they would only refund my last years monitoring charge. I went mad on Amazon with the refund, but I still feel they owed me a lot more.

While all this was happening, John Reid installed a new system, with an autodialler and it has given me no problems at all - it works like a dream. He is indeed a gent, and we cannot remember the last time we had this level of value for money. Thank you Intruder for the recommendation, and thank you John Reid for great service and lots of alarm wisdom!


----------



## matc (13 Dec 2003)

*Alarm System*

We just had John Reid of Retec (PH 086 2607149 )install our house alarm today and he was indeed very good.  As another person has said on this site he was a total gentleman and by far the best value for money I could find. Not only that but he has to come back to hook up our monitoring as Eircom Telecoms have not completed the work in our area and he is doing that for free!  Eircoms charges were over 900 euro for install and return visits to complete the lines and monitoring would be 80 euro.
All because the same company had not fitted the phone lines even though a request had been put in 2 Months previous!  We saved well over 300 euro going with Retec.


----------



## RevJamesFlynn (11 Aug 2004)

*Alternative to Eirlink*

One possible alternative to the expensive Eirlink system would be to build your own system.

Simply combine a standard Autodialer Alarm system - for example, the following wireless one in B&Q Liffey Valley for €350:

[broken link removed]

You could probably find cheaper and better system if you were willing to do the research.  An Autodialler has a standard telephone plug for connection to a land-line telephone socket.  But of course, a thief could simply clip the telephone wire if it's easily accessible - in my house, it's beside the front door and trivial to snip.

In any event, you might not want to pay €25/Month to Eircom anyway for a land line, if you use a mobile for all calls.

So, one solution is to use the Nokia Premicell, which can be obtained second-hand from ebay.co.uk for about €50:



Pop a Pay-as-you-go SIM card into it, plug it into your autodialer, and the autodialler will now make outgoing calls via the mobile network.

Advantages: Total cost less than €400.  No monthly fee to Eircom.  A thief snipping the telephone line won't stop it from working.

Disadvantages: Need to install it yourself, and you've got to top up (or swap) the SIM card every 6 months.

It wouldn't suit everyone, but if you enjoy DIY, it works as good as the Eirlink system for a fraction of the price.

-- James


----------



## Breeze (12 Aug 2004)

*Re: re: Monitoring and Bravery*

I use www.bestalarms.ie 
can ask for monitoring or autodialer.


----------



## sueellen (25 Sep 2004)

*Re: >>Warning:Thinking of installing Eircom Phonewatch*

*Liz
Unregistered User
Eircom phonewatch-pros and cons*

Hi,

I am thinking about installing the above in my new house. It is a brand new house and the phone box is outside the house. Does it mean that if an intruder cuts the phone line, phonewatch would be useless?

What are the pros and cons? Are other monitoring services better? Can I get other companies to do the monitoring on an alarm system that is installed by Ericom Phone watch?


*effortless
Unregistered User
alarms*

Well liz if so one wants to get in they will simple as that.the problem with all domestic alarms is the response time of either Gardai or security companies to the activation.i would personally say that they are all about similar at the moment .

all of the companies work on the basis of auto diallers if the montoiring signal is broken the activation occurs

ps. if the phone wire is cut the alarm will activate 

*rainyday
Registered User
Re: alarms*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
if the phone wire is cut the alarm will activate 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

But of course, it can only activate locally if the line has been cut. It can't 'phone home' to the monitoring station. 

*Maceface
Registered User
Re: alarms*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Another option is an auto-dialler. 
They cost about 200 quid and if the alarm activates, they send out a text to loads of phones telling the time and location of the trigger.
No monthly running costs. 

*Liz
Unregistered User
Eircom phonewatch-pros and cons*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Do you know of any suppliers for the auto dialer type alarms? Also, do you know of any ways to combat the problem of the phone line being cut off? 

*Maceface
Registered User
Re: Eircom phonewatch-pros and cons*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 I am not getting an autodialler installed until the end of the month, so maybe then I can explain the situation I have.
I don't know if you can hook it up to a mobile, or whether it has to be a landline.

As for suppliers, most of them have them.
I recently got a quote from BestAlarms saying it was 200 extra on top of a standard alarm.

ADT to monitoring with Radio Frequency, so cutting phone lines doesn't really matter. 

*Penny Foolish
Unregistered User
eircom phonewatch problems*

Liz, 

My advice is not to touch eircom at all. When I had endless problems with the alarm they installed, they ignored my complaints for years, and I ended up ripping out their alarm and having a new one installed. They also use their own components, so you can't get anyone else to monitor it. 

*machalla
Registered User*

By the way you may also have problems getting connected to Broadband with an Eircom alarm. It will certainly cost you more to do so. 

Makes sense doesn't it?

Not mentioned I realise but it is a con for Eircom Phonewatch.


----------



## mjmcgovern (26 Sep 2004)

*EIRCOM P/Watch*

its possible to programme tel numbers / mobile numbers into the phonewatch system without reference to any additional tech / cost. Also at present Eircom p/watch have a deal for free maint / monmitoring for lapsed customers - 2 months free. Get them to look at your system again.


----------



## GMurphy (28 Oct 2004)

*!*

*Get them to look at your system again.*

Ermmm. That might be a bit difficult, My old system is probably in a land fill somewhere by now


----------



## elkii (3 Nov 2004)

*Thinking of installing Eircom Phonewatch*

We are also thinking of installing Phonewatch as they have an offer on at the moment for 4 months monitoring free. Whats to stop you not paying the monitoring after the 4 months and just keeping the alarm as is???? Do they make you sign a contract for 12 months or anything???


----------



## Chrisb (3 Nov 2004)

*Re: Alarms / Cut Line / ADT*

One thing to keep in mind when getting discount on house insurance (for having an alarm) is that the insurance provider might only pay if the alarm was activated when burglary occured. Imagine popping out to your neighbour, knowing you'll only be a few minutes and therefore you don't switch on the alarm. Or sitting in your garden and someone steals your TV. Sounds crazy but these things have happened.
I'd rather not avail of 10% discount.


----------



## Mrfrags (20 Dec 2004)

*Re: re: Monitoring and Bravery*

The only people that have warned me about the risk of have the "physical phone line cut" are alarm companies selling non-monitored alarm systems. I used to work for a telecoms company on one of their exhanges and believe me the only chances of this happenning are in rural areas where houses are on their own hence you will have the overhead wires feeding into premises. Other than that the majority of houses are fed from junction boxes and then underground into the house. If anyone has seen a junction box and the hundreds  of cables feeding into it they will know what Im talking about. If a burgular knows what wire to cut then he should have been in the film Oceans Eleven


----------



## sunnyday (20 Dec 2004)

*Re: Thinking of installing Eircom Phonewatch*

The junction box right outside our house (insisted on by Eircom) contains only one wire, obviously the supply to our house, so it wouldn't take a genius to figure which one to cut! That's why high security installations often include a radio link, though I have known this to be interferred with also!


----------



## Once Bitten (21 Dec 2004)

*Re: Alarms / Cut Line / ADT*



> so it wouldn't take a genius to figure which one to cut



and it is likely that Eircom can detect this condition and thereby raise the alarm


----------

